# Shars X-axis Power Feed Anyone?



## AxeMaker

Hi,

Does anyone have any experience with the Shars Power Feed?  I have bought many things from them before and they do sell what I find to be really nice products.

They state their power feeds have a compound dc motor, better copper windings, and clutch design among other things...

What do you all think?


----------



## Heckle and Jeckle

Looks ok, constructed/designed like the ones I have seen. What I do not piratically care for, and would make me pass on buying.  Is the power button and direction control knob.

Two reasons multi function switch, prefer a toggle on/off and, leaver for those functions.


"Drain the swamp"
greg


----------



## DoogieB

The Align powerfeed I installed on my mill seems to be nicer and it's certainly been working well for me.  They are made in Taiwan and you can actually buy parts for them if you need to, unlike some of the feeds from mainland China.  Sometimes Align sells their feeds unmarked as the "house brand" of major retailers, like mine came from Enco.  I doubt you will be able to match the $225 shipped price, though.  RIP Enco.


----------



## AxeMaker

DoogieB said:


> The Align powerfeed I installed on my mill seems to be nicer and it's certainly been working well for me.  They are made in Taiwan and you can actually buy parts for them if you need to, unlike some of the feeds from mainland China.  Sometimes Align sells their feeds unmarked as the "house brand" of major retailers, like mine came from Enco.  I doubt you will be able to match the $225 shipped price, though.  RIP Enco.



I am checking around and I am seeing them around $380-$400

Edit... and possibly Bestline has acquired the Align power feed product line.


----------



## Heckle and Jeckle

DoogieB said:


> The Align powerfeed I installed on my mill seems to be nicer and it's certainly been working well for me.  They are made in Taiwan and you can actually buy parts for them if you need to, unlike some of the feeds from mainland China.  Sometimes Align sells their feeds unmarked as the "house brand" of major retailers, like mine came from Enco.  I doubt you will be able to match the $225 shipped price, though.  RIP Enco.




Parts can be had for all of them, look closely at the drive, gearing, down to the housings  are all the same, glad you're happy. 

$$$ is not that important, purpose built, operator controls, durability seem to trump $$$.


"Drain the swamp""
greg


----------



## AxeMaker

Heckle and Jeckle said:


> Parts can be had for all of them, look closely at the drive, gearing, down to the housings  are all the same, glad you're happy.
> 
> $$$ is not that important, purpose built, operator controls, durability seem to trump $$$.
> 
> 
> "Drain the swamp""
> greg




The gearing all appears to be the same in all of them.  The only difference I have seen is the clutch.


----------



## AxeMaker

This appears to be great price on this ALSGS brand X-Axis Feed....  $242.00 including shipping.


----------



## AxeMaker

Oh I forgot to ask... Should I get a 140lb or 150lb feed?


----------



## Heckle and Jeckle

If ya have a choice ... go big, adds wiggle room..

"Drain the swap"
 greg


----------



## AxeMaker

Well from what I can tell from checking the particulars... in this case the;  

The Servo Import model DYNAMO D-1000-0200 is $410

The Shars APX 150 model has the same magnetic clutch and looks identical is $295

Both are identical power feeds... i.e... they both have the same electromechanical clutch design.


----------



## Heckle and Jeckle

What one do you like?


----------



## AxeMaker

Heckle and Jeckle said:


> What one do you like?





Well after looking at a bunch of them on eBay, researching the Bestool and Align brands...  I bought the Shars.  I signed up for their newsletter and got 10% off of the price which was $295 before the discount.   $295.00 - 10% ($29.50) = $265.50 +$16.42 shipping total came to $281.92


----------



## Heckle and Jeckle

Great, you have it or waiting, the hardest part   

"Drain the swamp"
greg


----------



## AxeMaker

Heckle and Jeckle said:


> Great, you have it or waiting, the hardest part
> 
> "Drain the swamp"
> greg



It will be here Friday.


----------



## Heckle and Jeckle

Friday night under the lights ............ nice. That will be an easy install, limit switches take the longest set up time. Only cause they require checking  stops.

That was the first mode I did to my mill, took one exercise in truing some steel to make my mind up, you will not re great the $$$s spent,

Cheers,
greg


----------



## AxeMaker

I can't wait !  I think I am going take off the original today which is a 6F I think.

Shars has some good stuff and I am hoping this is one of them.


----------



## Alan H.

Give us some feedback and maybe a photo or two please!   How did it turn out?


----------



## AxeMaker

This is a preliminary drawing...  It is done in Microsoft Visio so if you do not have it, you can download the reader for free.  All of the elements have their correct dimensions.  Once completed you can click on each one and see the dimensions.  Of course I still need to add the drawing dimensions ,i.e... lines, arrows, dimensioning numbers.  Oh also!, the drawing once completed, will be 1:1 actual size that will print on a 8.5 x 11 sheet of paper.

This extension comes ready for the Servo Products Import model power feed.  However, the Shars power feed I bought is the exact same power feed for $100.00 less, and, the Shars power feed requires the use of the "Optional Sleeve Bearing" which is included in the Shars packaging.


----------



## MBuechle

Yes, I'd be very interested in how it works for you as this is pretty high up on my list of wants, especially after surfacing some stock lately.


----------



## wawoodman

I would love to put a PF on my Rockwell mill. From what I've read, it's a lot more complicated than the Bridgeport.


----------



## AxeMaker

Why is that ?  There are PF's that mount horizontal to the table for the smaller mills.


----------



## wawoodman

From what I've read, the drive screw are a different size, and people have to machine replacement spindles and other parts. And I'm pretty sure I'm not up to that challenge, yet.

Where did you see that horizontal unit?


----------



## AxeMaker

They are available at various retailers...  I just picked a picture off of google just to show as an example.  I think Shars might sell them too.

What's the screw size on yours?

I found this guy mounted a PF on his Rockwell...  There has to be an easier way, or at least a model that will work out of the box with a Rockwell.


----------



## wawoodman

I've read that article a number of times. Well out of my range!

AFAIK, there is nothing out the box that will work.


----------



## AxeMaker

From that article, that guy went way out of his way to make the table bracket IMHO.  It wouldnt be hard for someone with a lathe to cut that extension.  See if there is someone on here, or check your local shops to see what it would cost.  I know the reason they gave me for my extension costing so much was the time to cut it... $127.


----------



## AxeMaker

Okay I finally finished the drawing.  I am not an expert so use this drawing at your own risk.  I used digital calipers to make the measurements and literally checked them three or four times for accuracy.


----------



## AxeMaker

And of course it always happens to me...  I published the document and then I found a missing measurement.... Arrggg !   

I missed the 1.25" drill hole measurement.  The drill hole is in red on the left.

Hope this will help someone !


----------



## bfd

I installed a shars on my  z axis of my mill up  and down very happy with it no problems hace used mills with Bridgeport x axis power feed and servo brands and hasv found no difference in performance yet anyway time will tell ( you can almost buy 3 shars to 1 servo ) bill


----------



## AxeMaker

Well I got mine 90% installed.  I stopped for now because I am running into a problem.  The adapter shaft I diagramed above is slipping back and forth on the ACME threaded shaft.  I either need to install some shims or drill/tap it for a set screw.


----------



## Smithdoor

For greater table travel on bench type mill in most cases full table travel
I have this on my mill and works great
On most knee mills the table travel is reduced with power feed on small mills you have no extra room on table travel

Dave



AxeMaker said:


> Why is that ?  There are PF's that mount horizontal to the table for the smaller mills.


----------



## chewie

AxeMaker said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with the Shars Power Feed?  I have bought many things from them before and they do sell what I find to be really nice products.
> 
> They state their power feeds have a compound dc motor, better copper windings, and clutch design among other things...
> 
> What do you all think?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 138334





AxeMaker said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with the Shars Power Feed?  I have bought many things from them before and they do sell what I find to be really nice products.
> 
> They state their power feeds have a compound dc motor, better copper windings, and clutch design among other things...
> 
> What do you all think?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 138334


I bought this same one (a-class tone e apf-500 ) on e-bay . they are pricing them at $189.95 or best offer .I offered $175.00 and they accepted my offer. It came in one week and is a very nice piece. I also was concerned about the directional lever being small and the rapid button combined with it, but after trying it, I don't think it will be a problem. (1/8/17) I contacted them and they said more are coming and they will relist when they get here.


----------



## Ricco1949

AxeMaker said:


> Well I got mine 90% installed.  I stopped for now because I am running into a problem.  The adapter shaft I diagramed above is slipping back and forth on the ACME threaded shaft.  I either need to install some shims or drill/tap it for a set screw.


@AxeMaker:

Reviving an old thread here for my first post. I would like  to turn an adapter (extension) shaft also. Did you find the dimensions in your drawing to work in the end? Did you make shims or use a set screw to eliminate the slippage?


----------

